# Un millonario circula a 417 km/h por una autopista alemana sin multarle



## david53 (21 Ene 2022)

Las autoridades germanas critican al conductor del Bugatti Chiron, de nacionalidad checa, que viajaba entre Berlín y Hannover







Bugatti Chiron Sport.

Las autoridades alemanas han criticado por temerario a un millonario checo que circuló con su desportivo a la increíble velocidad de 417 km/h por una autopista germana. Radim Passer alcanzó esa marca en la autopista A2 entre Berlín y Hannover a bordo de su Bugatti Chiron, un bólido que cuesta de serie la frioleira de 3,8 millones de euros.

Passer grabó la carrera y colgó las imágenes en la red. En las mismas puede verse también el tacómetro del vehículo y un GPS que certifica la velocidad alcanzada. El millonario no tiene nada que temer. El tramo de autopista en el que alcanzó esa marca no tiene limite de velocidad. Alemania es el único país del mundo que solo limita la velocidad en los tramos considerados peligrosos de sus autopistas.

Un portavoz del Ministério de Tranportes destacó que rechazan todo comportamento en el tráfico rodado que pueda conducir a una amenaza para los usuarios. Bajo el vídeo de Passer puede leerse un texto en el que comenta que realizo la prueba de velocidad en un tramo de 10 kilómetros de autopista con tres carriles y de buena visibilidad en todo el recorrido. La seguridad tuvo prioridad, destaca el piloto. Pero el vídeo revela que no circulaba solo y en el mismo pueden apreciarse varios vehículos que fueron adelantados y cuyos ocupantes debieron verse sorprendidos por la alta velocidade del deportivo. Es más que dudoso que alguien que circula moderadamente por la derecha espere verse adelantado por un bólido a 400 km/h.

Según Forbes, Passer cuenta com una fortuna de unos 6.600 millones de coronas, unos 308 millones de dólares y es uno de los mayores millonarios de la República Checa. En el vídeo reconoce que superó la prueba debido no solo a su pericia al volante. «Gracias a Dios por la seguridad y las buenas circunstancias con las que alcanzamos la velocidad de 417 km/h», escribe el millonario.









Un millonario circula a 417 km/h por una autopista alemana sin ser multado


Las autoridades germanas critican al conductor del Bugatti Chiron, de nacionalidad checa, que viajaba entre Berlín y Hannover




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ene 2022)

Puedes ir a 417 km/h sin que te multen, pero si sales a la calle sin mascarilla te cae el pelo.
Nos hemos vuelto locos.


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Ene 2022)

Es una psyop, eso se ha hecho toda la vida pero ahora con el gobierno liberalcomunista quieren meterle mano al tema de la velocidad.

Han puesto a un millonario extranjero para que resulte más indignante al HANSDEMIERDA medio.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (21 Ene 2022)

Que disfrute el chaval. Yo he ido a 305 en un japo gordo por esas autopistas y ni te inmutas.


----------



## djvan (21 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Las autoridades germanas critican al conductor del Bugatti Chiron, de nacionalidad checa, que viajaba entre Berlín y Hannover
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 914220
> ...



Igual los alemanes son poco listos y cuando eliminaron el límite de velocidad de la autobahn no se dieron cuenta de que si uno cambia de carril a 150 y otro viene a 350 el porrazo es fijo porque ni uno lo ve llegar ni el otro le da tiempo a frenar.


----------



## Salamander (21 Ene 2022)

Van por las Autobahn otra vez, llevan meses saliendo noticias de que si las emisiones, que si el cambio climático, que si los millonarios extranjeros.

Vamos a ver si les meten el límite genérico, será un buen canario en la mina.


----------



## joser_jr (21 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Las autoridades germanas critican al conductor del Bugatti Chiron, de nacionalidad checa, que viajaba entre Berlín y Hannover
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 914220
> ...



Que locura. Cuando estás quieto al lado de una autovía y pasa un coche a 120 km/h apenas se ve de lo rapido que va.

Ese coche iba 300 km/h mas rápido que el resto de coches en la autovía. Es como si te pasara el AVE a dos metros tuya estando tu parado.


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Ene 2022)

En alemania hay auftopistas sin limite de velocidad. Si quieren un limite que lo pongan pero mientras ir a esa velocidad sea legal que se metan la lengua en el culo


----------



## joser_jr (21 Ene 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Que disfrute el chaval. Yo he ido a 305 en un japo gordo por esas autopistas y ni te inmutas.



Ni te inmutas si no tienes el mas minimo choque con nada. Roza levemente a un vehículo que vaya a 120 y acabas a 500 metros de la autovía tras dar 20 vueltas de campana.


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Puedes ir a 417 km/h sin que te multen, pero si sales a la calle sin mascarilla te cae el pelo.
> Nos hemos vuelto locos.



Si eres tan borrego de ir embozalado por la calle es tu problema. El sistema lo ha dispuesto así.

La Autobahn nunca ha tenido límite. Como debe ser.


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Ni te inmutas si no tienes el mas minimo choque con nada. Roza levemente a un vehículo que vaya a 120 y acabas a 500 metros de la autovía tras dar 20 vueltas de campana.



Subnormal


----------



## Discordante (21 Ene 2022)

El problema se les resolvera solo cuando tengan todos vehiculos electricos. Aunque algunos, teoricamente, pueden superar los 160km/h el consumo de bateria a esas velocidades es delirante. Entonce si que sera solo cosa de ricos ( y nomenklatura claro) ir rapido el resto a 100-120 que el bosillo no da para mas.

Esta muy demostrado que el numero de siniestros y fallecidos en las autopistas sin limites de velocidad de Alemania estan ligeramente por debajo de la media de paises similares con limitaciones.

Segun los verdes y socialistas es mas por ecologia. Limitar la velocidad reduciria las emisiones totales de la movilidad en un 1-2%...


----------



## latumbadehuma (21 Ene 2022)

básicamente, que ir a esa velocidad es un precio muy alto.

No para el que corre, que gastara sopa como un descosido pero puede pagársela, sino para el mantenimiento de las carreteras.

No me refiero a que el auto desgaste el asfalto a esa velocidad, sino que las autopistas de libre velocidad están cuidadas y mantenidas exquisitamente, y eso tiene un precio.

Lo mismo ahora los alemanes se quieren españolizar, y dejar sus carreteras lleno de socavones. 

Si hacen eso, por supeusto, deben de poner el famoso 120, o menos. dependiendo del mantenimiento.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Si eres tan borrego de ir embozalado por la calle es tu problema. El sistema lo ha dispuesto así.
> 
> La Autobahn nunca ha tenido límite. Como debe ser.



Yo no voy embozalado por la calle, pero tampoco iría a más de 400 km/h por una autopista, por muy permitido que estuviera, es una cuestión de simple sentido común. A lo mejor podría ir a 180 o 200, pero nunca a 400.
Simplemente me resulta contradictorio que para unas cosas sean tan laxos y para otras tan estrictos.


----------



## Gigatr0n (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Que locura. Cuando estás quieto al lado de una autovía y pasa un coche a 120 km/h apenas se ve de lo rapido que va.
> 
> Ese coche iba 300 km/h mas rápido que el resto de coches en la autovía. Es como si te pasara el AVE a dos metros tuya estando tu parado.



Ese coche frena en un momento y en muy poco espacio. Esas máquinas son para gente que sabe llevarlas.


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo no voy embozalado por la calle, pero tampoco iría a más de 400 km/h por una autopista, por muy permitido que estuviera, es una cuestión de simple sentido común. A lo mejor podría ir a 180 o 200, pero nunca a 400.
> Simplemente me resulta contradictorio que para unas cosas sean tan laxos y para otras tan estrictos.



El Bugatti ése está diseñado para ir a esas velocidades. Su aceleración y frenada están muy por encima de un coche normal.
Esa medida comunista de que tenemos que ir todos en trenecito, llevemos un coche potente o no, no deja de ser una majadería. Lo natural es que en autopista cada uno elija la velocidad que desee, siempre y cuando haya respeto.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (21 Ene 2022)

¿Legal? Pues a callar.

A ver si no hay bastantes leyes ya como para que lo poco que está permitido nos tengamos que autocensurar.

O todos moros o todos cristianos


----------



## Hippy Lollas (21 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ese coche frena en un momento y en muy poco espacio. Esas máquinas son para gente que sabe llevarlas.



A 417 por hora, claro, claro 

Una cosa es la Play y otra la realidad.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ene 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> Lo mismo ahora los alemanes se quieren españolizar, y dejar sus carreteras lleno de socavones.



Suelo usar la Autopista C-33 para ir al curro, es una de las que han convertido en gratuitas hace poco. Desde que es gratuita, cuando hay accidentes, los daños en los guardaraíles semanas en repararse, se limitan a poner unos conitos para señalizar la zona dañada y asunto terminado, puedes ver los conitos allí durante semanas, y claro, se van acumulando.


----------



## Ponix (21 Ene 2022)

yo lo hice a 500 x hora y qué¿?¿?


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> El Bugatti ése está diseñado para ir a esas velocidades. Su aceleración y frenada están muy por encima de un coche normal.
> Esa medida comunista de que tenemos que ir todos en trenecito, llevemos un coche potente o no, no deja de ser una majadería. Lo natural es que en autopista cada uno elija la velocidad que desee, *siempre y cuando haya respeto.*



Respeto y sentido común. Como se ponga de moda entre los niños ricos ir a romper récords de velocidad en las autobahn, verás lo rapidito que les ponen un límite.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (21 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> El Bugatti ése está diseñado para ir a esas velocidades.



Pues casi es mejor ponerle un par de alas porque hay aviones que no cogen esas velocidades.


----------



## f700b (21 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Puedes ir a 417 km/h sin que te multen, pero si sales a la calle sin mascarilla te cae el pelo.
> Nos hemos vuelto locos.



Fin del hilo.
Salgan ordenadamente


----------



## Don Redondón (21 Ene 2022)

quieren cargarse la ausencia de limite en las autobahn y no saben como, así que ahora sacan este, cuando hay cientos y cientos de videos similares, y por supuesto LEGALES


----------



## Hippy Lollas (21 Ene 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> ¿Legal? Pues a callar.



A ver, en teoría tienes que tener controlado el coche. Si uno de adelante cambia de carril pasando tú a la velocidad de un Tomahawk pues ya me dirás


----------



## ueee3 (21 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> El Bugatti ése está diseñado para ir a esas velocidades. Su aceleración y frenada están muy por encima de un coche normal.
> Esa medida comunista de que tenemos que ir todos en trenecito, llevemos un coche potente o no, no deja de ser una majadería. Lo natural es que en autopista cada uno elija la velocidad que desee, siempre y cuando haya respeto.



Y los reflejos y tipo de conducción, hábitos al volante, etc. de ese tipo, tambien estan adaptados a 400 putos km/h?


----------



## Cicciolino (21 Ene 2022)

Tenía que entregar rapidito una cuatro quesos, creo recordar...


----------



## TercioVascongado (21 Ene 2022)

*El tramo de autopista en el que alcanzó esa marca no tiene limite de velocidad. *



LAS NORMAS SON LAS NORMAS.


----------



## eltonelero (21 Ene 2022)

En España le multarían por ser millonario y si se relaciona con una chortina por ser hetero.


----------



## themax (21 Ene 2022)

Y el video?


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Ene 2022)

joder me hago viejoC..

lo maximo que pillé con mi buga son 255km/h.....y ya se me hacía estrecha la carretera


----------



## tixel (21 Ene 2022)

¿Pero el video donde está?


----------



## abe heinsenberg (21 Ene 2022)

esto huele a que están preparando límite para recaudar,de todas formas me parece temerario ir a esas velocidades,si se mata el de lujo pero que mate a otra persona


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Respeto y sentido común. Como se ponga de moda entre los niños ricos ir a romper récords de velocidad en las autobahn, verás lo rapidito que les ponen un límite.



Exacto. Con respetar las normas de preferencia y mirar bien los espejos no debería haber ningún problema.


Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Pues casi es mejor ponerle un par de alas porque hay aviones que no cogen esas velocidades.



La aerodinámica de un deportivo hace justo lo contrario que la de un avión. Cuanto más rápido, más pegado al asfalto.


ueee3 dijo:


> Y los reflejos y tipo de conducción, hábitos al volante, etc. de ese tipo, tambien estan adaptados a 400 putos km/h?



Te aseguro que los reflejos y el tipo de conducción de alguien que lleva un Bugatti son mucho mejores que los de alguien que lleva un Dacia.

Los Dacias son los más peligrosos de la carretera, gente sin nada que perder, sin apego alguno por la vida...


----------



## LionelMemphis (21 Ene 2022)

Cuidado con mi carrrrgador de CD's Idiotten


----------



## Maedhros (21 Ene 2022)

Mucho me temo que el no-limite de velocidad de las Autobahn tiene los días contados...

Veremos qué excusas ponen, probablemente que a esa velocidad se contamina mucho...


----------



## joser_jr (21 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Subnormal



¿Es mentira lo que he dicho?


----------



## octopodiforme (21 Ene 2022)

No hay límite. Las normas están para cumplirlas, nos dicen constantemente.


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> ¿Es mentira lo que he dicho?



Es una chorrada.

Como si rozar un coche en autopista fuera algo normal...


----------



## joser_jr (21 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Es una chorrada.
> 
> Como si rozar un coche en autopista fuera algo normal...



No es normal pero tampoco es algo tan extraño. Si no hubiera roces en autovías, no habría accidentes.

Y es mucho más fácil rozarse si un coche va a 300 y otro a 130 que si los dos van a 130.

Y es muchísimo más fácil matarte si te rozas a 300 que a 130.

En resumen: La probabilidad de morir en autovía es baja. Pero es muchísimo más baja si vas a 130 que si vas a 300.


----------



## joser_jr (21 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ese coche frena en un momento y en muy poco espacio. Esas máquinas son para gente que sabe llevarlas.



Si te cruza un animal a 300 km/h, más te vale tener los reflejos de Fernando Alonso ....

Yo (que tengo pocos reflejos y no soy especialmente hábil con las manos) seguro que me la pego.


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> No es normal pero tampoco es algo tan extraño. Si no hubiera roces en autovías, no habría accidentes.
> 
> Y es mucho más fácil rozarse si un coche va a 300 y otro a 130 que si los dos van a 130.
> 
> ...



Es que no hay ningún motivo para rozar a nadie en autopista.

Respetando las normas de preferencia y mirando los espejos se evita el 99% de accidentes en autopista. Hay que perseguir a la escoria incapaz, no a los que van rápido sin meterse con nadie.


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Si te cruza un animal a 300 km/h, más te vale tener los reflejos de Fernando Alonso ....
> *
> Yo (que tengo pocos reflejos y no soy especialmente hábil con las manos) seguro que me la pego.*



He ahí el problema. Los torpes proyectáis.


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 Ene 2022)

Si pilla un trailer tienen que recoger los restos del millonario checo con la roomba.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (21 Ene 2022)

Ir a 400 por las autopistas del Führer, MANDA.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (21 Ene 2022)

Venga, yo he ido a 575 km/h en una autobahn con un fiat panda con la repro hecha y remus artesanal...


----------



## snoopi (21 Ene 2022)

seria un momento, pero esa maquina no levanta medio metro del suelo , es de dos plazas y esta diseñado para eso. Con un formula1 pasaria parecido, vas pegado al suelo, para salir volando hay que tocar algo.

El tema es que si habia mas gente en la zona, te la juegas y los demas no tienen culpa


----------



## OBDC (21 Ene 2022)

No solo hay coches a 417kms/h en las autobhan, algún F-16 también.









Cuando la autovía es la pista de un aeropuerto y no lo sabes


En la Guerra Fría se empezaron a utilizar autovías y carreteras como aeródromos de emergencia. ¿Dónde están esas autopistas que se convierten en...




www.motorpasion.com





Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## EGO (21 Ene 2022)

¿Tan millonario que es y no es capaz de alquilarse un circuito de carreras para hacer el subnormal?

En una autovia te puedes cruzar con vehiculos que vayan a 80 por hora o que esten averiados en el arcen y a 400 por hora ni los hueles.


----------



## esforzado (21 Ene 2022)

es que como sociedad somos gilipollas...

o la autobahn a cuatrocientos... o la m40 a ochenta...

lo de una velocidad razonable (pongamos 150 máximo), el tráfico organizado por carriles (y no la obligación de circular por la derecha, sino por el carril que corresponda a tu velocidad), o no andar cambiando la velocidad de la vía cada kilómetro... eso lo dejamos para un mundo utópico...


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (21 Ene 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> A ver, en teoría tienes que tener controlado el coche. Si uno de adelante cambia de carril pasando tú a la velocidad de un Tomahawk pues ya me dirás



Claro, pero los patinetes eléctricos tienen que compartie calzada con los autobuses urbanos y las bicicletas son vehículos con el mismo derecho a usar la carretera que un voltrailer cargado con 20 toneladas de áridos.

Si en lugar de un chiron hubiese sido un golf IV trucado hasta las trancas aquí no habría conversación. Y lo sabéis


----------



## Don Pascual (21 Ene 2022)

Es un individuo libre que decide libremente si se quiere matar o matar a terceros yendo a toda ostia, afearlo es un delito de odio y limitarlo es propio de dictaduras autoritarias a sueldo de Soros , Bill Gates y la Francmasonería que hacen llorar al niño Jesús.


----------



## la_trotona (21 Ene 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> El problema se les resolvera solo cuando tengan todos vehiculos electricos. Aunque algunos, teoricamente, pueden superar los 160km/h el consumo de bateria a esas velocidades es delirante. Entonce si que sera solo cosa de ricos ( y nomenklatura claro) ir rapido el resto a 100-120 que el bosillo no da para mas.
> 
> Esta muy demostrado que el numero de siniestros y fallecidos en las autopistas sin limites de velocidad de Alemania estan ligeramente por debajo de la media de paises similares con limitaciones.
> 
> Segun los verdes y socialistas es mas por ecologia. Limitar la velocidad reduciria las emisiones totales de la movilidad en un 1-2%...



En todas las incorporaciones que es donde hay más peligro hay límites a 120 0 130.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Puedes ir a 417 km/h sin que te multen, pero si sales a la calle sin mascarilla te cae el pelo.
> Nos hemos vuelto locos.



Yasta el pagafantas haciendo comparaciones, de que escarmiento hablas con meterle una multa de1000 euros a un multimillonario, ninguna, con darlo a conocer entre el populacho eso sí que les duele a los millonarios y a los multimillonarios más aun.
Anda que?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Ene 2022)

Eso es la mitad que un avion.

Anda que si eres un ciche adelabtado debe dar miedo


----------



## Nothing (21 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> El Bugatti ése está diseñado para ir a esas velocidades. Su aceleración y frenada están muy por encima de un coche normal.
> Esa medida comunista de que tenemos que ir todos en trenecito, llevemos un coche potente o no, no deja de ser una majadería. Lo natural es que en autopista cada uno elija la velocidad que desee, siempre y cuando haya respeto.



Pero la vía no está pensada para ir a 400. Además de las curvas están los cambios de rasante. A 400 por hora a la mínima pérdidad de downforce el Bugatti ese sale volando

Segúramente se pondría a esa velocidad en un tramo recto, plano y estando solo. Ir a más de 400 por una vía de esas, por muy permitido que esté es de ser un loco hijo de puta. Seguramente ningún piloto de F1 haría eso ni queriendo


----------



## tovarovsky (21 Ene 2022)

Te sale un animalillo despistao o chocas con el cristal delantero con un pajarraco gordo y adiós... Así se ven accidentes brutales en las pistas germanas y siguen saliendo los anormales con lambo o mcllaren de estreno que acaban destrozados y carbonizados por sus pruebitas de velocidad. Lo malo no es que se maten ellos, lo jodido es que vas tan tranquilo circulando y se te viene encima un desgraciado de estos porque ha perdido el control de su ataud de carbono a 350 por hora y te llevan por delante por subir su vidrio de mierda al tiktok ol chutube.


----------



## Nothing (21 Ene 2022)

Esos vehículos super deportivos deberían estar limitados a 180 o 200 y solo poder inhibir la limitación dentro de un circuito habilitado para ello, y pagando por su uso una determinada cantidad con sus debidos elevados impuestos


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (21 Ene 2022)

En ese tramo se podrá ir a cualquier velocidad pero lo que creo que no se puede (o no deberían permitir) es ir siempre por el carril izquierdo cuando no hay más coches. 
En cualquier caso, por muy buenos frenos y reflejos que tenga, a esa velocidad recorres 30 metros en lo que te enteras (0,25s). Cualquier bache, cono o similar te lo comes.


----------



## Nothing (21 Ene 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Te sale un animalillo despistao o chocas con el cristal delantero con un pajarraco gordo y adiós... Así se ven accidentes brutales en las pistas germanas y siguen saliendo los anormales con lambo o mcllaren de estreno que acaba destrozados y carbonizados por sus pruebitas de velocidad. Vas tan tranquilo circulando y se te viene encima un desgraciado de estos porque ha perdido el control de su chatarra a 350 por hora y te llevan por delante por subir su vidrio de mierda al tiktok ol chutube.



No creas que solo eso. También destrozan esos coches a 30 por hora contra bordillos nada más salir del concesonario o haciendo el gilipollas para fardar. Youtube está lleno de esos epic fails. El conductor de un vehículo de esos es un piloto profesional o un gilipollas digitalmente hablando, y aseguro que un piloto profesional si tiene uno de estos no va haciendo el gilipollas por la calle ( salvo quizá Hamilton, que fué detenido en Australia por ese motivo )

A F.Alonso se le ha visto en un coche normal por la calle. Un Renault creo recordar que era


----------



## Luftwuaje (21 Ene 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Venga, yo he ido a 575 km/h en una autobahn con un fiat panda con la repro hecha y remus artesanal...



Yo soy el que te adelantó con el vespino SC por la derecha.


----------



## fayser (21 Ene 2022)

¿Cuántos muertos dicen que ha habido?

Ah, que no paso absolutamente nada.


----------



## fayser (21 Ene 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> lo jodido es que vas tan tranquilo circulando y *se te viene encima un desgraciado de estos porque ha perdido el control de su ataud de carbono a 350 por hora* y te llevan por delante por subir su vidrio de mierda al tiktok ol chutube.



¿Pero pasa eso en las autopistas alemanas, o son imaginaciones tuyas?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (21 Ene 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> joder me hago viejoC..
> 
> lo maximo que pillé con mi buga son 255km/h.....y ya se me hacía estrecha la carretera



Yo he pillado unos 250-260 km/h en Alemania. Es mi maximo.
Menos mal que habia meado antes de salir, porque hubo un momento en el que literalmente senti que perdia el control de la uretra


----------



## Orgelmeister (21 Ene 2022)

Los que no hayáis probado la Autobahn, os diré que mi experiencia fue un coñazo, no es jauja como lo pintan... había muy pocos tramos libres y muy alternados y tienes que pasarte todo el tiempo pendiente de si era libre o no. Conclusión: al final me puse a unos tristes y podemitas 120 porque estaba disfrutando CERO de la conducción. Estaba más pendiente del velocímetro que de las circunstancias del tráfico y eso no puede ser, me niego, tanto por defecto como por exceso. Posiblemente haya tramos más largos libres en otras zonas aunque difícil me parece porque en la Alemania que conozco no parece que existan edificios a más de 100metros de otro edificio: todo está salpicado de edificios, granjas, barrios sueltos, pueblecillos y fábricas. Todas esas casitas tienen incorporaciones a la Autobahn cada varios kms. Los tramos con incorporaciones está limitada la velocidad.

En cuanto al afortunado señor del Bugatti (VLR), dividido me hallo. Por una lado me parece excesiva velocidad y por otro, son las cosas de la libertad. tampoco hay tantos Bugattis circulando. Yo sólo he visto uno en toda mi vida. Las probabilidades de daños son pocas. Más riesgo tienen los refus y no pasa nada, seguimos multiplicándolos.

En cualquier caso, que disfrute mientras pueda, los comupodemistas están al mando (esto vale para cualquier país, tema y tiempo).


----------



## Sergey Vodka (21 Ene 2022)

¿En un Dacia tuneado?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ene 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Igual los alemanes son poco listos y cuando eliminaron el límite de velocidad de la autobahn no se dieron cuenta de que si uno cambia de carril a 150 y otro viene a 350 el porrazo es fijo porque ni uno lo ve llegar ni el otro le da tiempo a frenar.



En Alemania no hay charos que se incorporen directamente al carril central.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (21 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo no voy embozalado por la calle, pero tampoco iría a más de 400 km/h por una autopista, por muy permitido que estuviera, es una cuestión de simple sentido común. A lo mejor podría ir a 180 o 200, pero nunca a 400.
> Simplemente me resulta contradictorio que para unas cosas sean tan laxos y para otras tan estrictos.



el limite se lo pone cada uno, pero no tiene mayor problema ir a 400 si es recto. O te piensas que a 200 es posible esquivar algo que se te cruce?


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> el limite se lo pone cada uno, pero no tiene mayor problema ir a 400 si es recto. O te piensas que a 200 es posible esquivar algo que se te cruce?



No, pero imagino que es más fácil que si vas a 400, además que tienes el doble de tiempo para reaccionar.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (21 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No, pero imagino que es más fácil que si vas a 400, además que tienes el doble de tiempo para reaccionar.



pues es lo mismo practicamente.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ene 2022)

Yo antaño iba a todos sitios a 180-250.

Ahora veo bien el límite de 90/120 y yo procuro no pasar ni de 100. 

La diferencia son 15 millones de inmigrantes con carnets convalidados y un montón de charos empoderadas.


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Ene 2022)

A la media hora estaría repostando.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No, pero imagino que es más fácil que si vas a 400, además que tienes el doble de tiempo para reaccionar.



Ni a 200 ni a 400 se esquiva nada. Se frena y se reza.

El Bugatti a 400 tiene menos que rezar que el Dacia a 200.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Ni a 200 ni a 400 se esquiva nada. Se frena y se reza.
> 
> El Bugatti a 400 tiene menos que rezar que el Dacia a 200.



Un Dacia a 200 está a salvo, porque solo alcanza esa velocidad en sueños.


----------



## joser_jr (21 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> He ahí el problema. Los torpes proyectáis.



Pero es que si permites conducir a 300 km/h habrá torpes (o borrachos o encocados) conduciendo a esa velocidad. Yo no lo haré porque soy responsable y se que a 300 sería un peligro. Pero muchos otros si lo harían.

Mira, por ejemplo, a Benzema, ya se la ha pegado varias veces con los deportivos (y eso que aquí no es legal ir a esas velocidades).

Y no es viable hacer un test de habilidad para cada conductor que haga que cambien sus límites de velocidad.


----------



## ferrys (21 Ene 2022)

Maravilla de la técnica. Ole sus huevos.


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> Pero la vía no está pensada para ir a 400. Además de las curvas están los cambios de rasante. A 400 por hora a la mínima pérdidad de downforce el Bugatti ese sale volando
> 
> Segúramente se pondría a esa velocidad en un tramo recto, plano y estando solo. Ir a más de 400 por una vía de esas, por muy permitido que esté es de ser un loco hijo de puta. Seguramente ningún piloto de F1 haría eso ni queriendo



Claro que la vía está pensada para ir a esa velocidad, pedazo de beta de mierda.

Ya has quedado retratado en más de una ocasión como un betazo que no ha llevado más que el Clio 1.5dCi de mamá.
Tu opinión no vale una mierda, pringao.


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Pero es que si permites conducir a 300 km/h habrá torpes (o borrachos o encocados) conduciendo a esa velocidad. Yo no lo haré porque soy responsable y se que a 300 sería un peligro. Pero muchos otros si lo harían.
> 
> Mira, por ejemplo, a Benzema, ya se la ha pegado varias veces con los deportivos (y eso que aquí no es legal ir a esas velocidades).
> 
> Y no es viable hacer un test de habilidad para conductor que haga que cambien sus límites de velocidad.



Está bien que seas consciente de tus limitaciones, pero no por eso debes castrar a quienes sí pueden ir rápido con seguridad.

Lo de ir borracho ya es mezclar conceptos. Está fuera de lugar.


----------



## la_trotona (21 Ene 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Te sale un animalillo despistao o chocas con el cristal delantero con un pajarraco gordo y adiós... Así se ven accidentes brutales en las pistas germanas y siguen saliendo los anormales con lambo o mcllaren de estreno que acaban destrozados y carbonizados por sus pruebitas de velocidad. Lo malo no es que se maten ellos, lo jodido es que vas tan tranquilo circulando y se te viene encima un desgraciado de estos porque ha perdido el control de su ataud de carbono a 350 por hora y te llevan por delante por subir su vidrio de mierda al tiktok ol chutube.



Vamos entiendiendo que las limitaciones de velocidad tienen su lógica. Y si en Alemania no las limitan del todo, es porque hay un fuerte lobbi automovilista en contra de ello, ya que piensan que si las limitan a 120 o 130 como en cualquier país civilizado, sus ventas de supercoches se resentirán en favor de otros extranjeros más baratos.


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> Esos vehículos super deportivos deberían estar limitados a 180 o 200 y solo poder inhibir la limitación dentro de un circuito habilitado para ello, y pagando por su uso una determinada cantidad con sus debidos elevados impuestos



Porque tú lo digas, *MARICÓN*


----------



## joser_jr (21 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Está bien que seas consciente de tus limitaciones, pero no por eso debes castrar a quienes sí pueden ir rápido con seguridad.
> 
> Lo de ir borracho ya es mezclar conceptos. Está fuera de lugar.



Vale, ignoremos lo de los borrachos (que es relevante pues un borracho a 300 por hora es más peligroso que un borracho a 120).

Si se permite ir a 300 km/h, ¿Que evita que torpes como yo pongan el coche a esa velocidad?

Yo soy responsable y se que mi capacidades dan para conducir de forma segura a 120, pero no a 300. Pero mucha gente no lo es. Seguro que hay gente que siendo tan torpe como yo, se cree hábil o le da igual el riesgo. Si permites a esa gente ir a 300 km/h tendrás muchos más accidentes.


----------



## la_trotona (21 Ene 2022)

Ese límite está en la mayoría de los países civilizados, y los que no es 130. Se puede ir cómodo pero no implica que no sea mucho más peligroso.


----------



## la_trotona (21 Ene 2022)

Anexo:Países por tasa de muertes por siniestros de tránsito - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Por cierto, hablando de muertos en accidentes de tráfico, España por habitantes y vehículos motorizados tiene menos que Alemania, con lo cual tal vez que haya radares (en Alemania en muchos pueblos al entrar e incorporaciones en autopistas también los hay, no os creáis) tal vez no sea tan mala idea.


----------



## xasman (21 Ene 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> básicamente, que ir a esa velocidad es un precio muy alto.
> 
> No para el que corre, que gastara sopa como un descosido pero puede pagársela, sino para el mantenimiento de las carreteras.
> 
> ...



Los camiones allí pagan autopista depende de la categoría contaminante, pero todos pagan en autopistas y vías rápidas.
Uno que haga un Estrasburgo Berlín, que a ojo sería un Castellón Sevilla, pagaría 70 euros un trailer moderno, y más de 200 uno viejo. 

No olvides que Francia y Alemania son países de tránsito, y con esas tarifas, no tienen problema en mantenerlas impolutas.


----------



## parserito (21 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ese coche frena en un momento y en muy poco espacio. Esas máquinas son para gente que sabe llevarlas.



a 417km/h no frena ni en un momento ni en poco espacio, mas que nada porque en un segundo esta recorriendo mas de 100 metros. A poco que tarde 5 segundos en frenar del todo ha recorrido 400 metros tranquilamente


----------



## MAUSER (21 Ene 2022)

Aquí en España okupas 417 casas y tampoco te dicen nada.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Y los reflejos y tipo de conducción, hábitos al volante, etc. de ese tipo, tambien estan adaptados a 400 putos km/h?



el unico reflejo a esa velocidad es saber cuando empezar a frenar
cualquier mierda que hagas con el volante acabas muerto


----------



## kenny220 (21 Ene 2022)

Es legal? Si. 

Pq, a este paso, 
Estuvo caminando por la calle a las 2:a.m., es legal pero irresponsable. 
Condujo 50 km para ir al pueblo el fin de semana, es legal pero irresponsable


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ene 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Igual los alemanes son poco listos y cuando eliminaron el límite de velocidad de la autobahn no se dieron cuenta de que si uno cambia de carril a 150 y otro viene a 350 el porrazo es fijo porque ni uno lo ve llegar ni el otro le da tiempo a frenar.



Se ve, se ve, las autobahn estan diseñadas para que tengas visibilidad adelante y atras de unos pocos kilometros, no hay rasantes (se evitan con viaductos) y las curvas de los tramos sin limite tienen un radio gigantesco. Otra cosa es si eres un puto mangina que no sabe donde tiene los retrovisores y no sabe conducir.

Los ves venir, cuando alguien quiere ir muy follado y hay trafico lo que hace es poner el intermitente izquierdo y los coches se echan a la derecha. Donde yo vivo es un sindios de bestias de carretera, ferraris, amg´s de los tochos, porsches preparados, y la autobahn no es ni la mitad de buena que la del video, pero tengo el circuito de Nurburnring cerca y es ver un catalogo de joyas sobre ruedas cada vez que voy a comprar al super el sabado por la mañana.

En alemania la tradicion es empezar la jubilación comprandose un coche de 300 caballos para arriba.


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ene 2022)

Cualquier fin de semana que es cuando los bochos sacan los deportivos algunos tramos de autobahn (entre otros donde pescaron a este en sajonia) son pistas de carreras. No se porque tanto bombo cuando esta noticia en alemania es como decir que si llueve moja. ¿Quiza que el del bugatti es checo y no aleman? No se, yo veyrones y chirones he visto cantidad en mis viajecillos, y si me lijaban cuando yo voy a 200 es que iban a mas de 300 seguro. 

Ahora esta Scholtz sugiriendo limitar las autobahn, pero va a acabar havriendo jrande cuando ADAC y la industria se le eche encima.


----------



## ironpipo (21 Ene 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Maravilla de la técnica. Ole sus huevos.



Qué mierda ser pobrec 
Este es el video que subió, probablemente ya Habría hecho un par de pruebas antes. 
Felicito al milloneti, que ha tenido huevos de darle candela a su pepino, la mayoría de ricachones con carracos, nunca les Dan la cera para las que están hechos.


----------



## Afista_147 (21 Ene 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Maravilla de la técnica. Ole sus huevos.



Lo mejor es ver que ahí no tienes a la Charo en su évoque yendo a 100 por el carril izquierdo porque su coño lo vale, todos por el de más a su derecha.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (21 Ene 2022)

Los judiazos que gobiernan actualmente Alemania quieren poner limite de velocidad a las autobahn, no me extrañaria empezar ver muchas noticias como esta, saben como tienen que pastorear al rebaño perfectamente, incluso es posible que hagan un accidente provocado para que tengan excusa para poner un límite.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Tzadik (21 Ene 2022)

Limite a 220 km/h sería lo suyo


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (21 Ene 2022)

No hay límite de velocidad pues a callar. A mi me parece más grave tener a escoria podeguarra gobernando, pero están ahí parasitando legalmente, así que me jodo.


----------



## Gigatr0n (21 Ene 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> A 417 por hora, claro, claro
> 
> Una cosa es la Play y otra la realidad.



Qué cojones estás hablando tu de play y pollas... no he tenido una play en mi vida ni la voy a tener nene.

Buscate videos en Youtube sobre este coche y sus "reviews" y ya de paso, te vas recogiendo tu owned, chaval. Yo paso de ponertelos -que se en que canales se pueden encontrar- te los buscas tú si eso.



parserito dijo:


> a 417km/h no frena ni en un momento ni en poco espacio, mas que nada porque en un segundo esta recorriendo mas de 100 metros. A poco que tarde 5 segundos en frenar del todo ha recorrido 400 metros tranquilamente





Vale pues, dime tú que vehículo frena a esas velocidades en el tiempo que frena este... NI EL VIPER!

Si acaso se puede comparar a un F1.

​


joser_jr dijo:


> Si te cruza un animal a 300 km/h, más te vale tener los reflejos de Fernando Alonso ....
> 
> Yo (que tengo pocos reflejos y no soy especialmente hábil con las manos) seguro que me la pego.



¿Y si lo dejas pasar?... ahí no te pasa nada. No obstante, ya he dicho que esas máquinas son para expertos en la materia que ya sea dicho de paso, no se si el conductor checo del vehículo poseía esas dotes.
Si un buen conductor ve a lo lejos que hay un coche adelantando a un camión, se pone en 140 km/h en 5 segundos como mucho.

Aun así, no me gustan los que van por la autovía a todo lo que pilla el coche y a diario me encuentro con esos... que ya tengo fichaos por cierto. Aquí nos conocemos todos.


----------



## Klapaucius (21 Ene 2022)

Y el puto video?

EDIT:


----------



## Vae Victis (21 Ene 2022)

Más de 400 km/h!!! Que puñetera pasada!!!
Los pueblos que están cerca de la autopista van a tener cielos despejados hasta abril!!


----------



## frankie83 (21 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Las autoridades germanas critican al conductor del Bugatti Chiron, de nacionalidad checa, que viajaba entre Berlín y Hannover
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 914220
> ...



Pues yo lo encerraría un par de años mínimo.. pero claro, los derechos y libertades que pueden comprar su dinero se salen de cualquier constitución


----------



## shur 1 (21 Ene 2022)

Era yo.

Saludos a España.


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Ene 2022)

Los aparatos con circulacion publica, tendrian que estar capados para que no pudieran correr jamas mas de 140. Quien quiera correr a 500, pues que se haga socio de un circuito y alli que se desfogue. La gente normal no tiene por que se puesta en peligro mortal por culpa de putos descerebrados de mierda con el rabo pequeño que tienen que hacer gilipolleces asi para sentirse hombres


----------



## DraghiEmpire (21 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ese coche frena en un momento y en muy poco espacio. Esas máquinas son para gente que sabe llevarlas.



Recorres 120 metros CADA segundo a esa velocidad. Igual tú ves un obstáculo a 4 Kilómetros, pero la gente normal como haya un tubo de escape en el suelo, un coche averiado, uno que se cambie de carril o lo que sea a tomar por culo. Que entre que lo ves, reaccionas, pisas el freno ya pasan 80 metros y a saber cuantos más recorre en el frenado, pero más de 100 seguro.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Ene 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Igual los alemanes son poco listos y cuando eliminaron el límite de velocidad de la autobahn no se dieron cuenta de que si uno cambia de carril a 150 y otro viene a 350 el porrazo es fijo porque ni uno lo ve llegar ni el otro le da tiempo a frenar.



Eso, eso, mejor ir a 120


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (21 Ene 2022)

Nada mejor que cuando iba a 180 con mi Renault Paco en la España de la heroina, la libertad y la memocracia.


----------



## no me creo nada (21 Ene 2022)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Recorres 120 metros CADA segundo a esa velocidad. Igual tú ves un obstáculo a 4 Kilómetros, pero la gente normal como haya un tubo de escape en el suelo, un coche averiado, uno que se cambie de carril o lo que sea a tomar por culo. Que entre que lo ves, reaccionas, pisas el freno ya pasan 80 metros y a saber cuantos más recorre en el frenado, pero más de 100 seguro.



Y que quien conduce tampoco está acostumbrado a frenar así. No tiene que ser nada fácil predecir las distancias de frenado, están totalmente fuera de nuestra escala ordinaria.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ene 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> básicamente, que ir a esa velocidad es un precio muy alto.
> 
> No para el que corre, que gastara sopa como un descosido pero puede pagársela, sino para el mantenimiento de las carreteras.
> 
> ...



100 y 90 es típico en el norte…


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Ene 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Nada mejor que cuando iba a 180 con mi Renault Paco en la España de la heroina, la libertad y la memocracia.



Y todos los que se murieron siendo llevados por delante por culpa de putos BEODOS y drogatas de mierda descerebrados, pues que se jodan. Como lor del biru

Que puto asco dais joder, monton de mierda


----------



## Digamelon (21 Ene 2022)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Recorres 120 metros CADA segundo a esa velocidad. Igual tú ves un obstáculo a 4 Kilómetros, pero la gente normal como haya un tubo de escape en el suelo, un coche averiado, uno que se cambie de carril o lo que sea a tomar por culo. Que entre que lo ves, reaccionas, pisas el freno ya pasan 80 metros y a saber cuantos más recorre en el frenado, pero más de 100 seguro.



¿Cuánta gente normal conoces que conduzcan un Bugatti?

No más preguntas, señoría.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (21 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y todos los que se murieron siendo llevados por delante por culpa de putos BEODOS y drogatas de mierda descerebrados, pues que se jodan. Como lor del biru
> 
> Que puto asco dais joder, monton de mierda



Estaba bien que murieran, tu por ejemplo podrias estar muerto y aqui estas en un foro todos los dias soltando diarrea esquizofrenica.

En mis tiempos se os encerraba en loqueros, empastillados y a tomar por el culo.

Debes a agradecer a Aznar no estar encerrado en un cuchitril con las paredes llenas de tus heces para toda la vida, agradece al sistema PACO mierda socialista que estes aqui.


----------



## selenio (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Que locura. Cuando estás quieto al lado de una autovía y pasa un coche a 120 km/h apenas se ve de lo rapido que va.
> 
> Ese coche iba 300 km/h mas rápido que el resto de coches en la autovía. Es como si te pasara el AVE a dos metros tuya estando tu parado.



La gente en las autobahn no van a 120, que yo estuve hace 30 años y a 190 km/h ivas haciendo caravana por la izquierda.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (21 Ene 2022)

un minimo volantazo, un perro , un pajaro que se cruza y a tomar por culo


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (21 Ene 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Que disfrute el chaval. Yo he ido a 305 en un japo gordo por esas autopistas y ni te inmutas.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (21 Ene 2022)

Anda que si le pasa a un induray a 400 sería las                          se lo lleva el haire


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ene 2022)

Se llama Educacion al volante...alli existe...aqui, la peña es muuuyyy subnormal y hace lo q quiere poniendo en peligro vidas y solo a 80 km/h


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Ene 2022)

Brotal.

Lo que no sé es si a esa velocidad se percibe a un flanders que va a 120 por el carril izquierdo, dándote tiempo a reducir la marcha de 417 a 120 desde que le ves, hasta que le comes el culo para que se aparte. Ya solo por eso acojonaría tener un choque por alcance a esas velocidades.

@Volvitо


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Que locura. Cuando estás quieto al lado de una autovía y pasa un coche a 120 km/h apenas se ve de lo rapido que va.
> 
> Ese coche iba 300 km/h mas rápido que el resto de coches en la autovía. Es como si te pasara el AVE a dos metros tuya estando tu parado.



Que apenas se ve a 120 km  tira para el oculista que estás más ciego que un gato de Escayola


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (21 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Brotal.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si a esa velocidad se percibe a un flanders que va a 120 por el carril izquierdo, dándote tiempo a reducir la marcha de 417 a 120 desde que le ves, hasta que le comes el culo para que se aparte. Ya solo por eso acojonaría tener un choque por alcance a esas velocidades.
> 
> @Volvitо



Te hunde desde la compra del maletero asta el último mililitro del parachoques delantero


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Ene 2022)

Por si no lo han puesto todavia.


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Brotal.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si a esa velocidad se percibe a un flanders que va a 120 por el carril izquierdo, dándote tiempo a reducir la marcha de 417 a 120 desde que le ves, hasta que le comes el culo para que se aparte. Ya solo por eso acojonaría tener un choque por alcance a esas velocidades.
> 
> @Volvitо




Piensa en los frenos, amigo paleto. Cuando llevas un bicharraco de ese calibre (Bugatti no he llevado, pero Ferrari sí por ejemplo) te das cuenta de que no sólo gana velocidad con una rapidez acojonante, sino que clavas frenos y parece que te sales del cuerpo. Todo tiene que estar equilibrado.

El flanders de mierda podría acabar espachurrado contra el parabrisas cual insectus.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Si te cruza un animal a 300 km/h, más te vale tener los reflejos de Fernando Alonso ....
> 
> Yo (que tengo pocos reflejos y no soy especialmente hábil con las manos) seguro que me la pego.



Tu no conduzcas más si no tienes reflejos eres un peligro


----------



## Bye Felicia (21 Ene 2022)

El vidrio para quien quiera verlo


----------



## koul (21 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Claro que la vía está pensada para ir a esa velocidad, pedazo de beta de mierda.
> 
> Ya has quedado retratado en más de una ocasión como un betazo que no ha llevado más que el Clio 1.5dCi de mamá.
> Tu opinión no vale una mierda, pringao.



A ver si con un poco de suerte tus sesos acaban esparcidos por una carretera. 
Pero qué gilipollas eres!


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

koul dijo:


> A ver si con un poco de suerte tus sesos acaban esparcidos por una carretera.
> Pero qué gilipollas eres!



Pero no llores, hombre. ¿Por qué lloras?


----------



## vurvujo (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Nothing (21 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Claro que la vía está pensada para ir a esa velocidad, pedazo de beta de mierda.
> 
> Ya has quedado retratado en más de una ocasión como un betazo que no ha llevado más que el Clio 1.5dCi de mamá.
> Tu opinión no vale una mierda, pringao.





Volvitо dijo:


> Porque tú lo digas, *MARICÓN*



¡¡¡ OOOUUUOAAAAYYYYY !!!! .... unos insultos despues de la siesta ...

Que fácil es hacerte aparecer con reclamos simples cual bestia en cacería. Eres realmente simple y primario ... tontín ... das un poco de pena

¿ Como te has destrozao el cerebro ? ¿ con drogas ? ¿ eras así desde pequeño ? ¿ quizás una deceleración de varios G que hizo rebotar el zurullo cuarteado que llevas suspendido dentro del cráneo, ensuciando de mierda sus paredes internas como el váter de una gasolinera ?


----------



## Frysby (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Que locura. Cuando estás quieto al lado de una autovía y pasa un coche a 120 km/h apenas se ve de lo rapido que va.
> 
> Ese coche iba 300 km/h mas rápido que el resto de coches en la autovía. Es como si te pasara el AVE a dos metros tuya estando tu parado.



Claro! como los mongoloides que van con el cochecito de 50cc por la Nacional montando una caravana del copón a 40 km por hora. Es legal? Si es una putada? También.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Ene 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ese límite está en la mayoría de los países civilizados, y los que no es 130. Se puede ir cómodo pero no implica que no sea mucho más peligroso.



Compartir carretera a 150 con una Gladis boliviana en un Seat Córdoba, una Charo española en un Quasquai automático, y un Endongo camerunés en un Mercedes 190. Qué podría salir mal.


----------



## Clorhídrico (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Nothing (21 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Compartir carretera a 150 con una Gladis boliviana en un Seat Córdoba, una Charo española en un Quasquai automático, y un Endongo camerunés en un Mercedes 190. Qué podría salir mal.



Te ha faltao la fragoneta espídica con Rock FM a 150 o el Ibiza TDI de comercial carajillero a 170


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> ¡¡¡ OOOUUUOAAAAYYYYY !!!! .... unos insultos despues de la siesta ...
> 
> Que fácil es hacerte aparecer con reclamos simples cual bestia en cacería. Eres realmente simple y primario ... tontín ... das un poco de pena
> 
> ¿ Como te has destrozao el cerebro ? ¿ con drogas ? ¿ eras así desde pequeño ? ¿ quizás una deceleración de varios G que hizo rebotar el zurullo cuarteado que llevas suspendido dentro del cráneo, ensuciando de mierda sus paredes internas como el váter de una gasolinera ?



Pero si ni siquiera sabes escribir bien, pringao. Para ir de listo hay que cumplir con unos mínimos, betilla.   


_"Buaaaah, buaaaaah, van muy rápido y me molestan cuando circulo en mi Clio 1.5 de betazo, buaaaah, buaaah"_


Patético.


----------



## Nothing (21 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Pero si ni siquiera sabes escribir bien, pringao. Para ir de listo hay que cumplir con unos mínimos, betilla.
> 
> 
> _"Buaaaah, buaaaaah, van muy rápido y me molestan cuando circulo en mi Clio 1.5 de betazo, buaaaah, buaaah"_
> ...



Para decir que alguien no sabe escribir, primero tendrás que aprender a entender lo que lees

Me gusta hacerme entender, pero comprendo que hay gente, como tú, que no quiere entender. Para eso no me leas, retrasao, espera, te ayudo a entender:

*RETRASAO*


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (21 Ene 2022)

Cómo va a ir esa velocidad. Si eso es a lo que van los coches de F1.


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> Para decir que alguien no sabe escribir, primero tendrás que aprender a entender lo que lees
> 
> Me gusta hacerme entender, pero comprendo que hay gente, como tú, que no quiere entender. Para eso no me leas, retrasao, espera, te ayudo a entender:
> 
> *RETRASAO*



¿Pero por qué lloras tanto, betilla?


----------



## Volvitо (21 Ene 2022)

Se veía venir. Todos los infraseres son rojos. Una cosa lleva irremediablemente a la otra.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Ene 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> En alemania hay auftopistas sin limite de velocidad. Si quieren un limite que lo pongan pero mientras ir a esa velocidad sea legal que se metan la lengua en el culo



Para que valen sus putos coches... no van a vender una mierda...


----------



## Galvani (21 Ene 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Cómo va a ir esa velocidad. Si eso es a lo que van los coches de F1.



A ver... Es un V12 o V16 creo de 1500 CV


----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 Ene 2022)

Son 217/km por hora. El titulo del hilo es tendencioso.


----------



## Napalm (21 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ese coche frena en un momento y en muy poco espacio. Esas máquinas son para gente que sabe llevarlas.



Ese coche frena lo que las ruedas le dejen frenar. Una vez bloqueadas (o actuando el ABS) poca diferencia hay con un coche de 20000€ que calze el mismo compuesto. Aunque sean mucho más estrechas.

La física es terca de cojones y se ceba con los más ineptos. Aunque tengan coches de 3mill de €


----------



## Napalm (21 Ene 2022)

El problema no está que el coche sea muy estable y el piloto la tenga de 30cm.

El problema, entre otros, es la velocidad relativa respecto al resto de vehículos y tu tiempo de reacción.

No hablemos ya de las inercias que se producen a esas velocidades. 

En un entorno controlado (circuito) vale. Pero en una vía pública.....


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (21 Ene 2022)

Aqui el video: 

De locos...


----------



## Galvani (21 Ene 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Son 217/km por hora. El titulo del hilo es tendencioso.



Jaja, a 217 verías que va aún a una velocidad normal. El tío va muy tranquilo hasta que le pisa un poco. Son 1500 CV No nos imaginamos como responde eso al pisar con decisión.


----------



## bullish consensus (21 Ene 2022)

A este habría q darle una tunda de ostias q se le quitarán las ganas


----------



## Galvani (21 Ene 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> El problema no está que el coche sea muy estable y el piloto la tenga de 30cm.
> 
> El problema, entre otros, es la velocidad relativa respecto al resto de vehículos y tu tiempo de reacción.
> 
> ...



Eso es. A partir de 200 cualquier imprevisto hace que no te dé tiempo a nada.


----------



## Mauito (21 Ene 2022)

FIN DEL HILO


----------



## tixel (21 Ene 2022)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Aqui el video:
> 
> De locos...



Asi me gusta. Un creyente.


----------



## tixel (21 Ene 2022)

Se flipan un poco los de Bugatti con el marcador hasta 500 km/h. Se nota la mano de VW.


----------



## Guano For Life (21 Ene 2022)

Ostias, han trincado al pizzero de burbuja


----------



## Antiparras (21 Ene 2022)

si tiene etiqueta ECO no veo el problema


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (21 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Puedes ir a 417 km/h sin que te multen, pero si sales a la calle sin mascarilla te cae el pelo.
> Nos hemos vuelto locos.



Allí no hay limite de velocidad en ciertos tramos de autovía.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (21 Ene 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Igual los alemanes son poco listos y cuando eliminaron el límite de velocidad de la autobahn no se dieron cuenta de que si uno cambia de carril a 150 y otro viene a 350 el porrazo es fijo porque ni uno lo ve llegar ni el otro le da tiempo a frenar.



Ni puta idea, las autopistas con tramos sin límite tienen casi todas 3 carriles, el carril del centro es para los que van a 150, el de la izquierda es para circular como se debe en el siglo XXI y con coches del siglo XXI.


----------



## lucky starr (21 Ene 2022)

400 km/h es una velocidad absurda y el tipo ese es un imbecil. 

Dicho esto, me cago en Greta y en los ecolojetas de los cojones.


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Ene 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Maravilla de la técnica. Ole sus huevos.



En España con los mismos coches tres o cuatro irían por el carril del medio...


----------



## Sputnik (21 Ene 2022)

Esto lo ven los "mangimillenial" del patinete electrico y entran en coma.


----------



## isasosttw (21 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ese coche frena en un momento y en muy poco espacio. Esas máquinas son para gente que sabe llevarlas.



Ese coche supera las leyes de la física?


----------



## Pio Pio (21 Ene 2022)

Joder, cómo anda el bicho, coches de calle que alcanzan velocidades mas altas que en circuito.
Al hilo, si no hay límite de velocidad, donde está la noticia?.


----------



## parserito (21 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vale pues, dime tú que vehículo frena a esas velocidades en el tiempo que frena este... NI EL VIPER!
> 
> Si acaso se puede comparar a un F1.
> 
> ​



No te digo que no frene rapido, claro que frena rapido. Pero aun asi, ponle un coche que vaya a 140; tu ya vas el triple de rapido, en un solo segundo te acercas a el 60 metros. Un movimiento en falso y good bye.


----------



## radium (21 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Ni puta idea, las autopistas con tramos sin límite tienen casi todas 3 carriles, el carril del centro es para los que van a 150, el de la izquierda es para circular como se debe en el siglo XXI y con coches del siglo XXI.



La física no ha cambiado en el siglo XXI es igual que en el siglo XX. 
La velocidad relativa respecto a los otros coches es muy elevada. 
Por cierto en el siglo XXI no se debe circular a 400KM/h


----------



## megamax (21 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Ese coche frena en un momento y en muy poco espacio. Esas máquinas son para gente que sabe llevarlas.



Formula de la energia cinetica E=1/2.m.v^2

si, velocidad al cuadrado

Frenar un coche a 417kmh no requiere disipar "el doble de energia" que a 200 ni "el doble de distancia"

A esa velocidad frenar un coche puede ser que necesites medio kilometro.

Vaya, lo he clavado.

Un piloto profesional (Juan Pablo Montoya) a 400 kph consigue frenar el Chiron en 491 metros.

Ademas siendo muy optimista el tiempo de reacción es de medio segundo desde que ves un peligro inesperado hasta que accionas el freno, a estavelocidad (400 Kmh) son otros 50 metros.

Vamos que un mero aficionado no detiene ese coche en menos de 600 metros.

No me puedo creer que a nadie esa distancia de frenado le parezca segura en una autovia abierta al público.









Récord mundial: el Bugatti Chiron llega a 400 km/h y frena en seco en 42 segundos


El Bugatti Chiron con Juan Pablo Montoya al volante consigue un récord de velocidad para la historia.




motor.elpais.com




.


----------



## skeptik (21 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> ...Es más que dudoso que alguien que circula moderadamente por la derecha espere verse adelantado por un bólido a 400 km/h...



Alguien que circula, como debe hacer, por su derecha, no debería de temer ni importarle lo que suceda en los carriles de la izquierda.

El problema no es circular a toda hostia, el problema son los flanders que circulan por el carril izquierdo por sus santos cojones a la misma velocidad que si estuvieran sentados en el water.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Puedes ir a 417 km/h sin que te multen, pero si sales a la calle sin mascarilla te cae el pelo.
> Nos hemos vuelto locos.



los ricos tienen derecho a hacer lo que les venga en gana, para eso son ricos


----------



## Dj Puesto (21 Ene 2022)

ha demostrado por qué ese tramo no tiene límite de velocidad, los coches de los mortales no llegan a la mitad. De todos modos con tráfico es un suicidio.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (21 Ene 2022)

radium dijo:


> La física no ha cambiado en el siglo XXI es igual que en el siglo XX.
> La velocidad relativa respecto a los otros coches es muy elevada.
> Por cierto en el siglo XXI no se debe circular a 400KM/h



Que no defiendo que vaya a 400, que es exagerado, pero esta permitido, pero que allí a 250 no aguantas mucho tiempo en el carril de la izquierda, y cualquier señora de 70 años te puede adelantar a mas de 150, pero que no pasa nada, que los primermundistas somos nosotros.

Recordad que son tramos de 3 carriles, y que ese coche es estratosferico, mirad lo que tarda en coger esa velocidad, y la estabilidad que tiene para poder aguantarla, incluso los neumaticos son especiales fabricados para ese modelo en exclusiva.


----------



## Charles B. (21 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Yo antaño iba a todos sitios a 180-250.
> 
> Ahora veo bien el límite de 90/120 y yo procuro no pasar ni de 100.
> 
> La diferencia son 15 millones de inmigrantes con carnets convalidados y un montón de charos empoderadas.



Te habrás hecho viejo porque pisar a fondo es un vicio que no se quita. Yo sigo manteniendo mis desplazamientos interprovinciales con medias de 160. Eso sí, llevo 2 detectores de radar. El del coche de serie y uno de última generación en el móvil.

Hace una década que no me multan. La última vez caí como un gilipollas en la M30 y porque el radar móvil pasaba por allí. Fue la hostia cómo me cerraron y pararon como a un delincuente por ir a putos 120 donde había límite de 90.


----------



## Survivorman. (21 Ene 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Maravilla de la técnica. Ole sus huevos.



Tremendo! Solo de verlo te dan ganas de salir a rugir con la sandero a todo lo que dé.


----------



## ArmiArma (21 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo no voy embozalado por la calle, pero tampoco iría a más de 400 km/h por una autopista, por muy permitido que estuviera, es una cuestión de simple sentido común. A lo mejor podría ir a 180 o 200, pero nunca a 400.
> Simplemente me resulta contradictorio que para unas cosas sean tan laxos y para otras tan estrictos.



En Alemania nunca ha sido obligaorio ir embozalado por la calle


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Ene 2022)

Mi apoyo total, eso tambien podia hacerlo con el Caudillo hasta 1973 por la crisis del petroleo.


----------



## Gigatr0n (21 Ene 2022)

megamax dijo:


> Formula de la energia cinetica E=1/2.m.v^2
> 
> si, velocidad al cuadrado
> 
> ...





parserito dijo:


> No te digo que no frene rapido, claro que frena rapido. Pero aun asi, ponle un coche que vaya a 140; tu ya vas el triple de rapido, en un solo segundo te acercas a el 60 metros. Un movimiento en falso y good bye.



Vamos a ver, hacer el chorra en la autovía es una temeridad que puede salir la hostia de cara, tanto como llevarse vidas por delante y por llevar un carrazo no te hace superior a nadie pero, este carrazo tiene prestaciones superiores a un Golf de los últimos por ejemplo...

la pelota para vosotros.


----------



## reconvertido (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Que locura. Cuando estás quieto al lado de una autovía y pasa un coche a 120 km/h apenas se ve de lo rapido que va.
> 
> Ese coche iba 300 km/h mas rápido que el resto de coches en la autovía. Es como si te pasara el AVE a dos metros tuya estando tu parado.



Vuelves a ser un necio que jamás ha pisado una autobhan.

Eso de que no ves pasar un coche a 120 es que tienes un trastorno visual o cerebral, que te impide captar objetos rápidos, por eso tu aversión a velocidades NORMALES Y SEGURAS.
Y por eso quieres imponer a los demás según tu INCAPACIDAD.
Lo de siempre en ti vamos.


----------



## reconvertido (21 Ene 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Ni te inmutas si no tienes el mas minimo choque con nada. Roza levemente a un vehículo que vaya a 120 y acabas a 500 metros de la autovía tras dar 20 vueltas de campana.



Toma payaso:
Tus vueltas de campana pro el más mínimo roce:


Ah pues no...

Tendrá que ver con tu amaxofobia por tu incapacidad de percepción de la velocidad.


----------



## ugeruge (21 Ene 2022)

No veo la noticia... alguien ha hecho algo legal y que a priori no supone ninguna infracción

Todo lo demás sobra


----------



## Abort&cospelo (21 Ene 2022)

En Alemania esta permitido y es posible. Aqui en cambio antes de comerte un multon te comes una buena hostia porque esas velocidades con la orografia que hay es imposible.


----------



## ischainyn (21 Ene 2022)

h


david53 dijo:


> Las autoridades germanas critican al conductor del Bugatti Chiron, de nacionalidad checa, que viajaba entre Berlín y Hannover
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 914220
> ...



ace falta ser tonto de ser millonario y jugarte la vida asi


----------



## Gotthard (21 Ene 2022)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> básicamente, que ir a esa velocidad es un precio muy alto.
> 
> No para el que corre, que gastara sopa como un descosido pero puede pagársela, sino para el mantenimiento de las carreteras.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. En toda mi vida en Alemania nunca he visto una paellera de esas que el Ministerio de Fomento aqui te pone a la salida de las curvas con barranco enorme a la derecha, pa que le des emoción a tu vida. O esos cambios de rasante que te hacen levitar. O esas curvas cerradas sin visibilidad y cuesta abajo con camiones aprovechando la inercia.


----------



## Hulagu (21 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Mi apoyo total, eso tambien podia hacerlo con el Caudillo hasta 1973 por la crisis del petroleo.



ME REÍ MUCHO..con el Kaudiyo Paco también podías ir a 400......    ...con el 850 coupé....o el 127...


----------



## Hulagu (21 Ene 2022)

Era el Torete de Chequia, hullendo de la pulicía...


----------



## Funciovago (22 Ene 2022)

Y luego te cobran impuestos por emitir co2... tan ecologistas que somos debería estar prohibido fabricar coches de tantos caballos


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Ene 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> ME REÍ MUCHO..con el Kaudiyo Paco también podías ir a 400......    ...con el 850 coupé....o el 127...




A 400 no, pero a mas de 200 que era lo mismo para la epoca con un muscle car americano del 68 y el 68 si , ahora vas y la cascas.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Respeto y sentido común. Como se ponga de moda entre los niños ricos ir a romper récords de velocidad en las autobahn, verás lo rapidito que les ponen un límite.



Pues eso pasa todos los putos fines de semana que no llueve y la temperatura es mayor de cero grados. Los fines de semana los camiones tienen restricciones para conducir a determinadas horas y se ven pocos asi que toca salir a hacerse una excursion con el "sportwagen".

Y no solo los niños ricos, tambien sus padres y sus abuelos. El finde los alemanitos de clase media-alta dejan el S280 o el A7 de todos los dias en el garaje con el panzer IV del abuelo y se pillan el ferrari, el lambo o el porsche con preparacion. Y los de clase alta, los que tienen billetes de verdad, sacan el Koenigsegg, el Pagani o el Bugatti. 

Obviamente los piques con tanto deportivo en la autobahn son normales y verte tres pepinos de estos lanzados a casi 300 uno detras de otro el de lo mas normal. La polizei pasa bastante, ellos se ponen en las intersecciones de autopistas donde si esta limitada la velocidad y cazan a algunos que no han visto la señal de 130, pero digamos que el concepto "conduccion temeraria" no existe porque la gente tiene la buena costumbre de que si no vas a zurrarle al coche, te pegas a la puta derecha, que tienes tres carriles. 

La educacion vial en general es exquisita y si ves a un gilipollas a 120 por el carril de enmedio ese tio es un puto refugiao que se cree que sigue en Karachi. El derecho para abuelos y nenazas, el del medio es para darle y el tercero es para ir pisando a tope. Y cuando digo a tope, es a tope y si tu coche tiene menos de 200CV, solo estas un ratito porque es cuestion de minutos que te llegue el nota del Audi R8 a carajo sacado dandote largas y tu debes ceder paso, no puedes quedarte vivir en el carril a menos que le zurres suficiente y eso cansa.


Como os mola que os sodomicen a prohibiciones. Me parece increible, no se si es por masoquismo o por simple envidia de que nunca tendreis un coche capaz de ponerse a una velocidad respetable.


----------



## Millar (22 Ene 2022)

Los AVE van a 300 km/h y tienen los maquinistas un sistema de señalización en una pantalla en la cabina porque se supone que a esas velocidades no da tiempo a ver las señales físicas... como para ver el intermitente de un coche que se va a cambiar de carril.


----------



## Gotthard (22 Ene 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> Mucho me temo que el no-limite de velocidad de las Autobahn tiene los días contados...
> 
> Veremos qué excusas ponen, probablemente que a esa velocidad se contamina mucho...



Es una espina que tienen clavada los progres de alli, pero ADAC y el cartel de fabricantes de coches y sindicatos del sector es algo demasiado potente.

Han puesto a un filosofo de ministro de clima, industria, energia y nosequemas, un plan sin fisuras. Los sindicatos industriales, que no son como los españoles, ya estan palpandose las hechuras cuando a este idiota le de por sacar alguna ley que les perjudique. Mucho julai de izquierda que vota a los verdes se ha acordado de su puta estampa de votar la paralizacion de las centrales nucleares cuando este inviernito se quedaron parados los aerogeneradores por un anticiclon que duro dos semanas, llego menos gas, francia no podia exportarles suficiente energia y los precios de la energia se dispararon y tuvieron que poner a funcionar centrales de carbón por toda alemania (que gracias a la facha de Merkel se mantuvieron cerradas pero operativas llegado el caso).









Robert Habeck, nuevo "superministro" alemán de Protección Climática, Economía y Energía | DW | 29.11.2021


En Alemania, la nueva coalición de socialdemócratas, verdes y liberales se autodenomina como Gobierno del Clima. Las expectativas en torno al nuevo "superministro" Robert Habeck, de Los Verdes, son enormes.




www.dw.com





Esto puede ser un globito sonda para decir que los extranjeros vienen a aprovechar nuestras carreteras y ponernos en peligroooo. Pues si, holandeses, belgas, franceses, suizos, checos y polacos entran en Alemania a zurrar sus vehiculos pero se les considera turismo de alto poder adquisitivo en su mayoria, asi que ¿donde cojones esta el problema? Yo mismo cuando vivia en Holanda entraba por Arnhem con unos coleguillas en moto y tras zurrarnos una ruta curiosa con su ración de autobahn a 250 acababamos en algun restaurante donde haciamos una factura de mas de mil pavos facil.


----------



## Paisaje (22 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Tan millonario que es y no es capaz de alquilarse un circuito de carreras para hacer el subnormal?
> 
> En una autovia te puedes cruzar con vehiculos que vayan a 80 por hora o que esten averiados en el arcen y a 400 por hora ni los hueles.



sí, pero el trazado de los circuitos no permite alcanzar velocidades máximas semejantes. O autopista alemana legal, o Bonneville Salt Flats. Esto para entender por qué ha elegido ese lugar pa probar el coche.


----------



## apocalippsis (22 Ene 2022)

Ya dice la noticia que el tio estudio el trazado y lo hizo en una zona de buena visibilidad, estos se creen que los ricos son tontos.


----------



## Paisaje (22 Ene 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> el tipo ese es un imbecil.



lo de los abracitos del final del vídeo me anima a pensar lo mismo


----------



## Soberano (22 Ene 2022)

Como que están estos:








para pillarlo y meterle una multa


----------



## Kurten (22 Ene 2022)

@Volvitо 
@Talabera 
@Gordo harinas terminal


----------



## jaimitoabogado (22 Ene 2022)

Si va a 400 por la a2 de aqui , acaba en la luna


----------



## Maddie (22 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Está bien que seas consciente de tus limitaciones, pero no por eso debes castrar a quienes sí pueden ir rápido con seguridad.
> 
> Lo de ir borracho ya es mezclar conceptos. Está fuera de lugar.



Confías demasiado en ti y lo que te hace un IDIOTA redomado es confiar en lo y los demás. Tu puedes ir de chulo a 400 si quieres, pero no, la realidad es que no lo controlas todo. 

Hay que ser un absoluto quiero y no puedo para manejar a esa velocidad fuera de un circuito ad-hoc y pensar que tienes "seguridad" y el control absoluto de la situación solo por tener lo que tú consideras buenos reflejos y una buena máquina. Podría jurar que Ayrton Senna tenía mejores reflejos que tu, una mejor máquina que tu Volvo o que ese Bugatti y en definitiva un mejor circuito que una auto bahn y ya ves lo que pasó.

Y con esto no digo que se pongan límites a la velocidad, digo que hay ciertas libertades que deben usarse con algo llamado prudencia.

Mejor no escupas al cielo.


----------



## Salamander (22 Ene 2022)

Paisaje dijo:


> sí, pero el trazado de los circuitos no permite alcanzar velocidades máximas semejantes. O autopista alemana legal, o Bonneville Salt Flats. Esto para entender por qué ha elegido ese lugar pa probar el coche.




En Nardo creo que han puesto cacharros de esos a todo lo que dan, tienes que pagar para que te lo cierren eso si.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (22 Ene 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> el tipo ese es un imbecil.



Efectivamente, ser millonario no te exime de ser imbécil.


----------



## Salamander (22 Ene 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Toma payaso:
> Tus vueltas de campana pro el más mínimo roce:
> 
> 
> ...



El que la ha liado es el del golf, iba demasiado rápido para rebasar esos coches. En las Autobahn pones el intermitente y el que viene por detrás frena inmediatamente, tienes que saber cómo conducir en ellas, el ir allí y dar zapato con tráfico denso porque muh no hay límite es de retrasado.


----------



## Lexuss (22 Ene 2022)

En esa historia falta un BMW por detras tirandole las largas


----------



## reconvertido (22 Ene 2022)

Lexuss dijo:


> En esa historia falta un BMW por detras tirandole las largas



FLASH! FLASH! FLASH!
El lennnnto del Veyronnnn, se me aparte ya coññññññoooooo...


----------



## alvapost (22 Ene 2022)

Aquí és al revés, coges el finde la autopista y el carril del medio petao de domingueros a 80, no solo de charos. Nunca he sido de correr pero es que es normal que limiten la velocidad por qué aquí las carreteras están llenas de lerdos, zoquetes, canis y retrasados que van atornillados al volante, que poca educación, pero es que te vas al super a comprar y es igual.
Eso sí, las autoridades permitiendo toda esta mierda y si te pasas 10 km del límite te consideran un criminal


----------



## al loro (22 Ene 2022)

themax dijo:


> Y el video?











A 417 km/h en una Autobahn: el Bugatti Chiron que se ha vuelto viral y enfada a las autoridades alemanas


Una señal de fin de prohibiciones sobre una autopista alemana la convierte en una 'Autobahn', el paraíso para quien desea encontrar la velocidad límite de su...




www.motorpasion.com


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Es una psyop, eso se ha hecho toda la vida pero ahora con el gobierno liberalcomunista quieren meterle mano al tema de la velocidad.
> 
> Han puesto a un millonario extranjero para que resulte más indignante al HANSDEMIERDA medio.



La gente de izmierdas odia a los millonarios, es por ello que han destacado el dato, el cual es completamente irrelevante, qué más da el patrimonio de la persona, o su color de pelo o su altura, el caso es que iba a 417, y el caso es que ES LEGAL porque no tiene limite de velocidad, asi que a callar, progres de mierda.


----------



## Pericoloso (22 Ene 2022)

400 para alguien con décadas de Ferraris, Lambos, Aston Martin... Un entusiasta del motor. Es muchísimo más peligrosa una charo a 95 mirando de reojo el tiktok y chillándole a la peque en la sillita. No seamos cuñados.

Los súper deportivos los llevan además hijos de promotores inmobiliarios, nuevos ricos, rusos y jeques del petróleo con tiempo libre. Preparadísimos.


----------



## Antisocialista (22 Ene 2022)

En mi corsa he llegado a 3000rpm


----------



## PasoLeati (22 Ene 2022)

*The time I met the fastest commuter in the world*

_"... McLaren had had a car in for a regular service and when they downloaded data from its ECU discovered that nearly every time that the car had been used it had clocked over 200mph _(320 km/h)_. It turned that Bscher – as well as being a successful privateer racing driver – was a banker who regularly had to commute from his home in Cologne to the stock exchange in Frankfurt. For this journey he used his F1 a) because he could and b) because he discovered that it took 20 minutes off his commuting time ..."





_


----------



## dabuti (22 Ene 2022)

Que pongan un límite de velocidad alto en ciertos tramos, 150 por ejemplo, y problema resuelto y seguridad lograda.


----------



## pepeleches (22 Ene 2022)

Hace bastantes años conduje por una Autobahn de esas, y la verdad es que era una experiencia. Tenía tres carriles, era completamente recta durante kilómetros y kilómetros y el estado de conservación era perfecto. 

En el carril de la derecha, pues camiones o coches que iban a 100 o poco más. En el central, gente que iba a 130-160. Y el izquierdo siempre vacío....y era un poco escalofriante. Porque veías un coche a tomar por culo por el retrovisor, y la siguiente vez que mirabas a escasos segundos te estaba adelantando. No soy capaz de calcular con precisión, pero seguro que alguno me adelantó a más de 220 km/h

Hay que tener en cuenta que Alemania es la tierra de BMW, Mercedes, Audi, Porsche. No tengo ningún dato pero sí que te da la impresión de que los coches de gama alta que puedan llegar a ciertas velocidades son muchísimo más frecuente, lógicamente son mucho más ricos. 

Eso sí, también sorprendente que cuando raramente había una curva y se limitaba la velocidad, hasta el que iba follao perdido se ajustaba a la velocidad indicada. Imagino que su mentalidad de cumplimiento de las normas es mayor. 

No soy capaz de imaginar la sensación que puedas tener si un coche te adelanta a 420km/h. Literalmente no lo ves, estamos hablando de ir cuatro veces más rápido. 

Seguramente si tienes una carretera cojonuda, con tres carriles, coches de puta madre y gente respetuosa es factible ir a 180 km/h y no estar corriendo un riesgo enorme. Pero es que 420km/h me parece una fumada temeraria....


----------



## pepeleches (22 Ene 2022)

Buah, por curiosidad he buscado el vídeo y es acojonante. A partir de 200 la línea discontinua empieza a aparecer continua, a partir de 300 ya parece un videojuego y es que a 400 el resto de coches da la sensación de que están absolutamente parados. 

Y es esa sensación que contaba de que hay un coche a lo lejos que desde que lo ves por primera vez hasta que lo adelantas pasan 4 segundos 

Como pilles un bache gordo a esa velocidad imagino que puedes volar cientos de metros...


----------



## megamax (22 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vamos a ver, hacer el chorra en la autovía es una temeridad que puede salir la hostia de cara, tanto como llevarse vidas por delante y por llevar un carrazo no te hace superior a nadie pero, este carrazo tiene prestaciones superiores a un Golf de los últimos por ejemplo...
> 
> la pelota para vosotros.



Hombre, no te enfades, coñe. Que era sin acritud.


----------



## Volvitо (22 Ene 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Confías demasiado en ti y lo que te hace un IDIOTA redomado es confiar en lo y los demás. Tu puedes ir de chulo a 400 si quieres, pero no, la realidad es que no lo controlas todo.
> 
> *Hay que ser un absoluto quiero y no puedo para manejar a esa velocidad fuera de un circuito* ad-hoc y pensar que tienes "seguridad" y el control absoluto de la situación solo por tener lo que tú consideras buenos reflejos y una buena máquina. Podría jurar que Ayrton Senna tenía mejores reflejos que tu, una mejor máquina que tu Volvo o que ese Bugatti y en definitiva un mejor circuito que una auto bahn y ya ves lo que pasó.
> 
> ...




Quiero y no puedo para manejar un Bugatti. 

Venga, ya habéis llegado al límite del ridículo por hoy. Parad un poquito, betillas.


----------



## INE (22 Ene 2022)

De millones de coches que circulan por Alemania, ¿cuántos van a esa velocidad? Pues eso, noticia asustaviejas para allanar el camino a la prohibición.


----------



## Volvitо (22 Ene 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> *Ese coche frena lo que las ruedas le dejen frenar. Una vez bloqueadas (o actuando el ABS) poca diferencia hay con un coche de 20000€ que calze el mismo compuesto. Aunque sean mucho más estrechas.*
> 
> La física es terca de cojones y se ceba con los más ineptos. Aunque tengan coches de 3mill de €



Claro, y se gastan millones desarrollando frenos carbocerámicos y demás polladas sólo por matar el tiempo. 


¡Qué tío más retrasado!


----------



## Volvitо (22 Ene 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Toma payaso:
> Tus vueltas de campana pro el más mínimo roce:
> 
> 
> ...



Y cómo no, la culpa es de un pvto flanders inútil como @Nothing y demás retrasados similares que han participado.

No falla. Es algo matemático.

Esa gentuza es un peligro... 

*¡FLANDERS FUERA DE NUESTRAS CARRETERAS!*


----------



## Volvitо (22 Ene 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> El que la ha liado es el del golf, iba demasiado rápido para rebasar esos coches. En las Autobahn pones el intermitente y el que viene por detrás frena inmediatamente, tienes que saber cómo conducir en ellas, el ir allí y dar zapato con tráfico denso porque muh no hay límite es de retrasado.



Ya tardaba el flanders de mierda en justificar a su hermano hezpiritual del Skoda.


----------



## Napalm (22 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Claro, y se gastan millones desarrollando frenos carbocerámicos y demás polladas sólo por matar el tiempo.
> 
> 
> ¡Qué tío más retrasado!



Retrasado tu, ¿Que es lo que frena la masa del coche?;

¿El neumático o los discos-pinzas?.

¿Que es lo que toca el asfalto?, ¿El neumático o los carboceramicos esos....?

0 en análisis y raciocinio...entiendo que en la selva no tenéis más que carros pero aquí....


----------



## Nothing (22 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Y cómo no, la culpa es de un pvto flanders inútil como @Nothing y demás retrasados similares que han participado.
> 
> No falla. Es algo matemático.
> 
> ...



El puto flanders es el subnormal del golf. El otro coche empieza a salir cuando el golf aún está a tomar por saco y lo hace con intermitente, para adelantar a un coche con remolque. El del golf va durmiendo y frena a última hora, sin siquiera haber levantado el pie. El coche se le va patoloslaos y bloquea ruedas. El golpe es a bastante menos de 200

El tráfico es demasiado intenso para ese diferencial de velocidad, va durmiendo, y un Golf no es un Ferrari. Además, el golpe no es a 200 por hora, ha podido frenar bastante, si hubiese sido a 245 habría saltado la mediana

Si, la culpa es de un flanders, pero el flanders del golf, que solo sabe acelerar en línea recta


----------



## Volvitо (22 Ene 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Retrasado tu, ¿Que es lo que frena la masa del coche?;
> 
> ¿El neumático o los discos-pinzas?.
> 
> ...



Ambas cosas, mongolito. Que eres mongolito.

Decir que no tiene apenas diferencia con un coche normal es una gilipollez como un piano. Si mejoras frenada manteniendo los mismos neumáticos se nota un huevo.

Obviamente un cambio de neumáticos afecta a la frenada y al paso por curva. Pero lo que has dicho tú es una majadería porque eres un majadero.


----------



## Volvitо (22 Ene 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> El puto flanders es el subnormal del golf. El otro coche empieza a salir cuando el golf aún está a tomar por saco y lo hace con intermitente, para adelantar a un coche con remolque. El del golf va durmiendo y frena a última hora, sin siquiera haber levantado el pie. El coche se le va patoloslaos y bloquea ruedas. El golpe es a bastante menos de 200
> 
> El tráfico es demasiado intenso para ese diferencial de velocidad, va durmiendo, y un Golf no es un Ferrari. Además, el golpe no es a 200 por hora, ha podido frenar bastante, si hubiese sido a 245 habría saltado la mediana
> 
> Si, la culpa es de un flanders, pero el flanders del golf, que solo sabe acelerar en línea recta


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Tan millonario que es y no es capaz de alquilarse un circuito de carreras para hacer el subnormal?
> 
> En una autovia te puedes cruzar con vehiculos que vayan a 80 por hora o que esten averiados en el arcen y a 400 por hora ni los hueles.



Es llano, largo, con visibilidad y 4 carriles, hay que ser muy tonto para no verlo.

El coche gordo frena gordo.

He tenido frenadas bestias con mi coche a 180 y se mueve menos que muchos que he llevado a 120 en la misma situación.


----------



## INE (22 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Claro, y se gastan millones desarrollando frenos carbocerámicos y demás polladas sólo por matar el tiempo.
> 
> 
> ¡Qué tío más retrasado!



Si supieran estos mermados el precio de un juego
de discos y pastillas de uno de estos coches les daba un infarto.


----------



## Napalm (22 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Ambas cosas, mongolito. Que eres mongolito.
> 
> Decir que no tiene apenas diferencia con un coche normal es una gilipollez como un piano. Si mejoras frenada manteniendo los mismos neumáticos se nota un huevo.
> 
> Obviamente un cambio de neumáticos afecta a la frenada y al paso por curva. Pero lo que has dicho tú es una majadería porque eres un majadero.



Eres tonto muchacho. No voy a perder el tiempo explicándote conceptos de física básica porque entre otros motivos no tienes porqué tener.

Pero voy a intentar repetirte algo muy básico;
Si ya tienes bloqueada la rueda (o actuando el ABS), ¿Para que necesitas unos frenos más "potentes"?

Con esto siguiente, no tengo esperanza que lo entiendas;

-La capacidad de frenado depende solo (entendiendo que los demás sistemas del vehículo cumplen un mínimo de calidad, sobre todo suspensiones) de la naturaleza de las superficies que rozan.

Con esto, seguro que no lo entiendes;

- La anchura del neumático no influye en su agarre. Solo la naturaleza de sus materiales.

Y cos esto siguiente, prefiero explicarle la esfericidad de la tierra a un terraplanistas antes que convencerte;.

-La distancia de frenado, con la ruedas bloqueadas o actuando el ABS, nada tiene que ver la carga que lleve.


Ale....a mamarla tiraflechas


----------



## Volvitо (22 Ene 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Eres tonto muchacho. No voy a perder el tiempo explicándote conceptos de física básica porque entre otros motivos no tienes porqué tener.
> 
> Pero voy a intentar repetirte algo muy básico;
> Si ya tienes bloqueada la rueda (o actuando el ABS), ¿Para que necesitas unos frenos más "potentes"?
> ...



No vas a perderlo porque no tienes ni pvta idea de nada, covidiota de mierda.   

Comparar "tener la rueda bloqueada" con "actuando el ABS" ya deja bastante claro cuál es el nivel, o la ausencia total de éste. Como para seguir leyendo tus gilipolleces...
Menudo infraser estás hecho, macho.


----------



## Salamander (22 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Ya tardaba el flanders de mierda en justificar a su hermano hezpiritual del Skoda.



A ver, me he jartado a hacer tandas, he estado federado, he ido a 280 por la Autobahn, y me he merendado a coches con 150 caballos más que el mío en Stelvio, creo que sé de lo que hablo. En una autopista española te doy la razón, la culpa del Skoda, pero en la Autobahn no va así, los canis que se creen que es dar zapato y muh voy por la izquierda con mi Gronf trucao creyéndose que la carretera es suya suelen terminar así, y luego viene la Autobahnpolizei a explicarles lo que hacen allí con los flipados.

Por gente así es por lo que se justifican los límites de Flanders para todos, deberían poneros una L y no dejaros pasar de 100.

Ala pal ignore.


----------



## Volvitо (22 Ene 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> A ver, me he jartado a hacer tandas, he estado federado, he ido a 280 por la Autobahn, y me he merendado a coches con 150 caballos más que el mío en Stelvio, creo que sé de lo que hablo. En una autopista española te doy la razón, la culpa del Skoda, pero en la Autobahn no va así, los canis que se creen que es dar zapato y muh voy por la izquierda con mi Gronf trucao creyéndose que la carretera es suya suelen terminar así, y luego viene la Autobahnpolizei a explicarles lo que hacen allí con los flipados.
> 
> Por gente así es por lo que se justifican los límites de Flanders para todos, deberían poneros una L y no dejaros pasar de 100.
> 
> *Ala pal ignore.*



Ya tardas, *MARICÓN*


----------



## Seren (22 Ene 2022)

España es, ojo al dato, el quinto pais con menos accidentes por 100.000 habitantes del mundo, solo mejorado por suiza, suecia, dinamarca y UK que está a la par.

Y está considerado a pesar de lo montañoso que es de las mejores carreteras en calidad y conectividad.
EN Kms de autovías SOLO tiene mas USA y China que españa, ahora comparais tamaño y población.

Alemania, como el resto de europa occidental está muy bien pero algo peor en este tema

Por supuesto que aquí te vas a alguna radial de madrid o algunas otras un dia sin tráfico y si te dejaran puedes coger 300. La historia va por otro lado y me parece lógica, aquí podian poner de límite 130-140 sin problemas


----------



## EGO (22 Ene 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Es llano, largo, con visibilidad y 4 carriles, *hay que ser muy tonto para no verlo.*
> 
> El coche gordo frena gordo.
> 
> He tenido frenadas bestias con mi coche a 180 y se mueve menos que muchos que he llevado a 120 en la misma situación.



A 417 kilometros por hora te comes cualquier mierda que haya en la carretera por mucha frenada "gorda" que haya.

La distancia de frenado a esa velocidad es de 966 metros(normal) y casi 500 metros(emergencia)...y eso sin contar el tiempo de reaccion.

Vamos,que como haya un obstaculo acabas pulverizado.


----------



## Napalm (22 Ene 2022)

INE dijo:


> Si supieran estos mermados el precio de un juego
> de discos y pastillas de uno de estos coches les daba un infarto.



Pero hijo mio....claro que son caros. Pero no para lo que os pensáis


----------



## Napalm (22 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> No vas a perderlo porque no tienes ni pvta idea de nada, covidiota de mierda.
> 
> Comparar "tener la rueda bloqueada" con "actuando el ABS" ya deja bastante claro cuál es el nivel, o la ausencia total de éste. Como para seguir leyendo tus gilipolleces...
> Menudo infraser estás hecho, macho.



Si?. Solamente pensar que lo estoy comparando es de cateto de primero de máster. Sabía que no lo ibas a entender. 

Creo que te estás ahogando, no?
Aquí, en España hay un dicho;

"Fuiste a pescar y te mojaste el culo"


----------



## Volvitо (22 Ene 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Si?. Solamente pensar que lo estoy comparando es de cateto de primero de máster. Sabía que no lo ibas a entender.
> 
> Creo que te estás ahogando, no?
> Aquí, en España hay un dicho;
> ...



Se dice: "Ir a por lana y salir trasquilado"

Lo de "quien quiera peces tendrá que mojarse el culo" tiene un sentido completamente diferente.

Eres tonto e inepto incluso para el refranero popular. Qué tipo tan ridículo.


----------



## Napalm (22 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Se dice: "Ir a por lana y salir trasquilado"
> 
> Lo de "quien quiera peces tendrá que mojarse el culo" tiene un sentido completamente diferente.
> 
> Eres tonto e inepto incluso para el refranero popular. Qué tipo tan ridículo.



Si si...pon muchos emoticones pero sigues sin entender lo que te he puesto.

Ahhh!!. Y sobre el refrán, léete esto , anda....tira flechas.!!
Mira que os llevamos la lengua de Cervantes y no la usais...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (22 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


> A 417 kilometros por hora te comes cualquier mierda que haya en la carretera por mucha frenada "gorda" que haya.
> 
> La distancia de frenado a esa velocidad es de 966 metros(normal) y casi 500 metros(emergencia)...y eso sin contar el tiempo de reaccion.
> 
> Vamos,que como haya un obstaculo acabas pulverizado.



Vaya, como en un avión y la gente sigue subiendo...

Que aburrimiento de vida, un poco de adrenalina y peligro controlado mola.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Es una psyop, *eso se ha hecho toda* la vida pero ahora con el gobierno liberalcomunista quieren meterle mano al tema de la velocidad.
> 
> Han puesto a un millonario extranjero para que resulte más indignante al HANSDEMIERDA medio.



Ir a 400km/h en algo con ruedas y matriculado, de toda la vida, vamos.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ir a 400km/h en algo con ruedas y matriculado, de toda la vida, vamos.



Se te nota entendido


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Se te nota entendido



A ver, dime algún coche matriculable que se ponga a más de 400km/h vendido en los años 70, 80 o 90.

Años 70
Lamborghini Countach, 309km/h


Años 80
El F40, 324km/h
El Porsche 959, 318km/h

Años 90
El Maclaren F1 se acerca, unos 390km/h.
El Porsche 911 993 Turbo, por ahí también.


400km/h "de toda la vida", va a ser que no.


----------



## PasoLeati (22 Ene 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Vaya, como en un avión y la gente sigue subiendo...




La velocidad máxima de rodadura del Concorde era de 400 km/h.

La del Convair B-58 Hustler era de 492 km/h.




_(Por definición los deltas puros despegan y aterrizan a toda hostia)._


----------



## Salamander (30 Ene 2022)

Parece que tienen interés en que este tema no se olvide









Millionaire tycoon could face jail after driving supercar at 259MPH


Prosecutors confirmed they are investigating Radim Passer, 58, for taking part in an alleged illegal race after he posted a video of himself racing down the A2 between Berlin and Hanover.




www.dailymail.co.uk










Alegan que estaba participando en una carrera ilegal, y también que quitó las manos del volante cuando la norma dice que debes tener el coche bajo control en todo momento. Parece que intentan alegar que el tipo quería batir un récord de Caracciola en el 38 que puso un Mercedes a 432kmh, pero el Bugatti va limitado a 420 así que no le veo mucha lógica, y aún si fuera así no sé si eso entra en la definición de "carrera".


----------

